

How to Get Ahead as a Woman in Tech: Interrupt Men - nkurz
http://www.slate.com/blogs/lexicon_valley/2014/07/23/study_men_interrupt_women_more_in_tech_workplaces_but_high_ranking_women.html

======
lvh
The title is pretty crappy: it implies that if you learn to interrupt, you'll
somehow get ahead. That's not what the data shows: the data shows that women
got ahead, interrupt. It could be that there's a causal link, or that the
causal link is in the opposite direction (they interrupt because they are
senior as opposed to senior-because-interrupt; that link is also backed over
the entire sample set, not just women, by the same data!), or that there is an
underlying cause that _both_ makes them more likely to get ahead _and_ more
likely to interrupt.

(The article makes no such conclusion, but merely suggests it.)

~~~
ASneakyFox
The article is clickbait spam.. youre not supposed to respond.

